# Cichlid Salt



## Matt3586515 (Oct 23, 2014)

So, I'm new to cichlids; been keeping tropicals for some time. I was a little curious about all the salts I'm hearing about. I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to break it down for me. Also, are there any salts that you guys are regularly adding to the tank water? (Aquarium salt, epsom salt, ect...)


----------



## deanmbuna (Jul 20, 2014)

I do add salts, based on the pH and hardness of my tap water. Test your water and see if it has a reasonably high pH (say 7.6 or up) and that GH and KH are fairly high (maybe 7 and higher). Mine is ok on pH but low on GH and KH, so I use epsom salts, marine salt, and baking soda. Check out what amounts lead to your desired pH and hardness and then premix with water and Prime and add to your tank.


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

What quantity of epsom salts, marine salt, and baking soda you use? For example, when you do a water change and remove 50 gallons of water, what quantity of epsom salts, marine salt, and baking soda you put in the tank?


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Of those three I only use Epsom Salt (I don't need to use the others). I have been using Epsom Salt for 40+ years at 75gm (15 teaspoons) per 50 US gallons. From posts here I think I add a bit more than others, but it has worked well for me. I do make sure I do not add salt in the water used to replace evaporation (salt doesn't evaporate).

Joe


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Personally I don't add anything, but you may be interested in this buffer recipe.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't add anything either, but agree that you should test your pH and KH of your tap water before making a decision.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

What are you keeping.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Not much, half of my tanks are empty.

I have some odds and sods but as far as breeding groups.

Vics
Paralabidochromis chromogymnos "piebald"
Xystichromis sp. "dayglow"
Pundamilia nyererei "ruti island"

Malawi
Metriaclima cyneusmarginatus
Metriaclima membe deep
Protomelas spilonotus "mara rocks"
Aulonocara "albino firefish" - cheap auction buy that I'm growing out to resell
Aulonocara "OB" - cheap auction buy that I'm growing out to resell
Labidochromis caruleus
Chilotilapila rhoadesii

Tangs
Boulengerochromis microlepis - I wanted to keep these once in my life. In my opinion unsuitable for all but the largest aquaria I'm getting rid of them.
Altolamprologus compressiceps "nangu"

South American
Australaheros sp "red ceibal"

Picking up this weekend:
Australian
Melanotaenia species "Aru II" 
Melanotaenia splendida splendida "Deepwater Creek"


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

That's funny Chester B but I actually meant the original poster Matt. Thanks for the info though


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> What are you keeping.


Ha ha. I thought you were the OP. :lol: Add another fish to my list - Cynotilapia sp. Hara.


----------



## SaberD (Oct 20, 2014)

I use seachem cichlid lake salt.


----------



## SaberD (Oct 20, 2014)

There is also some good discussion here. viewtopic.php?t=182691 I opt to use the salts because I know for sure that tap water anywhere is not going to have the same minerals contained in the rift lakes, and the point of having an aquarium is to mimic their natural habitat as much as possible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

While it's true tap water won't be identical to the Rift Lakes, if you don't know what's missing, you don't know what to add. The commercial mixes are one size fits all and not tailored to your water. If you don't test you might double up on things that are harmful or wasteful.

Also getting the mix the same every time is important and easier if your water is suitable out of the tap. Consistency is more important than perfection.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Water ONLY goes in my tank, literally. Besides decor of course


----------

